

Android is least open - 127001brewer
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/08/study-android-is-least-open-of-open-source-mobile-platforms.ars

======
sorbus
... when the list of things being analyzed is "Android, Eclipse, the Linux
kernel, MeeGo, Firefox, Qt, Symbian, and WebKit."

~~~
fpgeek
Let's not forget that they rated a dead version of Symbian:

"based on the governance model of the Symbian Foundation prior to the the
platform's transition back to a closed model"

[the repeated "the" is in the article].

------
msg
Use the original title:

"Study: Android is least open of open source mobile platforms"

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
That title is worse because it contains the words "mobile platforms". They
actually looked at Android, Eclipse, the Linux kernel, MeeGo, Firefox, Qt,
Symbian, and WebKit. Those aren't all "mobile" (per se) and they aren't all
"platforms".

------
Synaesthesia
What about WebOS?

------
Kwpolska
Misleading title.

